# Gamekeeper pocket poacher,rabbit stopper and pfh



## marcus sr

Cockeye our postman the nice chap that he is,delivered me another a package from Gamekeeper john,id asked john to make me up a pocket poacher and another of his choosing to be drilled to take tubes.john suggested the rabbit stopper.What i like about getting stuff from john is that you know each piece he makes is as good as the last.top quality workmanship,top quality prices,and a wicked customer service.ive said it before in earlier reviews,if you havent got one you should try one,i couldnt just stick at one from his range and i doubt others couldnt eiither and im now building quite the collection.

PFH........................I am so loving this !! ive shot it all afternoon with and without pouch twist and its kicking arse,my personal opinion is it dosnt need the doubles,so chose singles,but this thing gets it done.ive fired over 100 12mm steel thru it and the same with 11mm lead,it really is comfortable to shoot and take anywhere.my eldest son picked it up and took it out soon as my back was turned and was getting good consistancy with it,he was tad miffed he had to give it back.tough xxxx so the saying goes.

Marcus sr


----------



## AlmostHuman

That PFH is something else , and liking the tubed up Pocket Poacher , may have to make holes in mine if I find the time to ..... The Bunny Boppers pretty sweet too .


----------



## marcus sr

AlmostHuman said:


> That PFH is something else , and liking the tubed up Pocket Poacher , may have to make holes in mine if I find the time to ..... The Bunny Boppers pretty sweet too .


lol GK ftw hahahahahha


----------



## gamekeeper john

thanks for the review ;o)


----------



## marcus sr

no worries john,say it as i see it


----------



## Ry-shot

gotta get myself a pfh... LOL


----------



## THWACK!

Super cool!

I want! I want!


----------



## rashid100

the rabbit stopper seems like a good design. cant wait to get my pocket poacher


----------

